# 1968 Timex Viscount Question



## oldtimex (May 26, 2018)

First, my apologies if I am posting this question in the wrong area of the forum. I have just purchased a 1968 Timex Viscount 4147-3268 Self-Wind. Would anyone have a picture of the original watch band that came on the watch? I believe the lugs measure 17+ mm width or so. I'd like to put a new band on that has the same vintage look and thickness and color and finish. I've searched for pictures and don't believe that I have found the original band and I haven't found any catalog or advertising that helps out. I think it may have been black, maybe with a simulated lizard or croc finish. Any information will be greatly appreciated. I have searched the ebays listing with hopes of finding a picture of the original band. I think the outside of the band was textured with a light cream colored inside lining. That is similar to the band on the 1960 Lady Sportster that was my first watch. Thanks!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@oldtimex Lizard finish bands were very popular in the late 60's I don't think you could go wrong with one of these to make it look period. Perhaps our resident Timex expert @mel might be able to help?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

@oldtimexMy American and Brit Service Manuals both show that the "Viscount" always only ever came with a strap as original. Your reference 0f 4147 tells me it's a "yellow" or "goldtone" case. All of these with remnants of original straps I have ever seen show it to be black, and a lizard effect effect with of course a matching buckle to the case - - "goldtone" buckle. :yes:

The technically correct strap width is Imperial and 3/4 inch. Try a 19 mm band if you can find one (the nearest equivalent.). Exact size would be (ISTR) 19.05 mm, which is of course unobtainable. 19mm springbars are usually available, and you should fit new ones when replacing the strap. The few pence extra will be worth it for the piece of mind. :teethsmile:

Also worth using a proper spring bar tool to avoid scratched watch case and blood from the fingers :russian_roulette:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice work @mel :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimex (May 26, 2018)

Outstanding! Mel, thank you so very much for the help and advice. When I get it replaced, I will try to post up a picture. Regards.


----------

